# Tivo keeps Restarting!! argh!!



## gnome (Aug 27, 2006)

A friend of mine gave me his broken tivo. I gave it to my friend to hack it for me so I could have my own TiVo (my gf hogs the one in the bedroom, even though I pay cable and tivo bill)

The white cable issue got me and I had to resolder the jumper.

Tonight, I got the tivo booted up, connected it to my wifi and now it keeps rebooting.

I think it downloaded an update and it just goes into a loop of restarting.

I plays the animations, I can ftp in.. after about 30 seconds it restarts..

PLEASE give any advise!!!

S2 Standalone
T24004A
Netgear wireless usb when i do test connection - everything passes)


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Script an FTP session to download the kernel log. Run a continuous ping and as soon as the box shows up run the script. It should be able to download the kernel log. The last few entries should tell you whats killing it.


----------



## gnome (Aug 27, 2006)

Where is the log located? 

/mnt/log/kernel

I looked in there, all I see is cdrom and its blank!

Any advise!


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

/var/log/kernel and /var/log/Okernel


----------



## gnome (Aug 27, 2006)

Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 624 (counted=620). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 470 (counted=458). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1676 (counted=1668). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 3694 (counted=3688). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 258 (counted=246). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 23762/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 23762/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 01:47:48 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 01:47:48 2007 
Aug 9 01:47:49 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 01:47:49 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 01:47:49 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 01:47:58 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 01:47:58 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 01:48:01 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:48:01 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:48:02 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 01:48:03 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 01:48:04 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 01:48:04 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 01:48:04 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:48:04 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 01:48:04 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 01:48:09 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 01:48:14 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 01:48:14 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:21 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 01:48:21 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:48:22 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 01:48:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:48:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:48:22 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 01:48:22 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:48:23 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 01:48:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:48:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:48:25 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:48:26 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:48:27 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 01:48:30 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 01:48:30 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 01:48:31 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 01:49:59 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 01:49:59 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 01:49:59 TmkServer[245]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 01:50:12 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:50:12 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:50:12 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 01:50:13 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 01:50:13 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I got your PM but thought it would be better to respond here in case anyone else has the problem later.

I read through your log and everything looks just fine. Ignore those errors found on partition 9 as they always happen after a reboot (I even have a thread in the UK forums about trying to prevent it).

For some reason your Kernel log starts fresh at the top without listing past entries. Can you do the same thing but grab a file called Okernel ? (capitol letter O for old)


----------



## gnome (Aug 27, 2006)

There is no okernel file.

I only pasted one entry of the log because the log is almost 1mb and it has pretty much the same thing repeated. I can upload the entire log contents.

Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Thu Jul 14 01:22:31 PDT 2005 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: memory: 01e30000 @ 001d0000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Initial ramdisk at: 0x80183000 (312245 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Memory: 23384k/30912k available (1216k kernel code, 7528k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Freeing initrd memory: 304k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (romfs filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Running as /linuxrc - autoscan! 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Loading signatures file 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: 3807 valid entries loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/lost+found 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/bin 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/etc 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/etc/hotplug 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/etc/mempools 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageA_PreKickstart 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageB_PostKickstart 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageC_MediaInitialization 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageE_PreApplication 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageF_ApplicationLaunch 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageG_PostApplication 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/etc/tivoconfig 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/etccombo 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/lib 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/lib/modules 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/opt 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/opt/tivo 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/sbin 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvbin 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/firmware 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/firmware/cdc 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/firmware/prism2 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/font 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/font/dtvcc 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/idl 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/itcl3.2 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/misc 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/P2107-V90 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/P2107-V90/ram 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/P2109-V90 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/P2109-V90/ram 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2433 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2433/C 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2433/C/AT 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2434 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2434/B 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2434/B/AT 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2456 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2456/D 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2456/D/AT 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/utils 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/encoding 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/http 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/http1.0 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/msgcat 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/opt 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/reg 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcldom 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/base64 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/cmdline 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/comm 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/counter 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/crc 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/csv 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/des 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/exif 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/fileutil 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/ftp 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/inifile 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/log 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/math 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/md4 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/md5 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/md5crypt 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/mime 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/multiplexer 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/report 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/sha1 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/struct 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/uri 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcltest 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tclxml 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tv 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/platform 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/platform/etc 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/platform/etc/hotplug 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/platform/etc/mempools 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/platform/lib 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/platform/lib/modules 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/platform/sbin 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/platform/utils 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/platform/utils/DeviceList 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/var 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/proc 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/install 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/dist 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/mnt 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/mnt/cdrom 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/initrd 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scan /mnt/dev 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: The filesystem seems to be OK 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scanner main is done 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Trying to move old root to /initrd ... okay 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: /sbin/e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda9^M 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock: 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: e2fsck -b 8193 <device> 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: /sbin/e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda9^M 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock: 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: e2fsck -b 8193 <device> 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Can't clean /dev/hda9 - rebuilding 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: mke2fs 1.06, 7-Oct-96 for EXT2 FS 0.5b, 95/08/09 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Linux ext2 filesystem format 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Filesystem label= 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: 32768 inodes, 131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: 6553 blocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: First data block=1 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Block size=1024 (log=0) 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Fragment size=1024 (log=0) 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: 16 block groups 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: 8192 blocks per group, 8192 fragments per group 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: 2048 inodes per group 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Superblock backups stored on blocks: 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ^I8193, 16385, 24577, 32769, 40961, 49153, 57345, 65537, 73729, 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: ^I81921, 90113, 98305, 106497, 114689, 122881 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Checking for bad blocks (read-only test): 0/ 131072^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 18192/ 131072^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 35472/ 131072^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 52592/ 131072^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 70032/ 131072^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 87408/ 131072^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 104720/ 131072^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 122128/ 131072^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^Hdone 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Writing inode tables: 0/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 1/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 2/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 3/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 4/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 5/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 6/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 7/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 8/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 9/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 10/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 11/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 12/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 13/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 14/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H 15/ 16^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^Hdone 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: done 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:50 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:51 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:51 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:51 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:51 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:51 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:51 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:51 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:51 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:52 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:52 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:52 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:53 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:53 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:53 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:55 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:55 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:55 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:55 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:55 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:55 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:55 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:55 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:55 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:55 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:55 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:56 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 2 04:11:57 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 2 04:11:57 2007 
Aug 2 04:11:58 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 2 04:11:58 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 2 04:11:58 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 2 04:12:00 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 2 04:12:00 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 2 04:12:00 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 2 04:12:00 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 2 04:12:00 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 2 04:12:00 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 2 04:12:00 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 2 04:12:00 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 2 04:12:00 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 2 04:12:07 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 2 04:12:07 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 2 04:12:09 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 2 04:12:09 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 2 04:12:11 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 2 04:14:38 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 2 04:14:39 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 2 04:14:39 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem master: 0x30001 
Aug 2 04:14:39 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 2 04:14:39 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 2 04:14:39 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 2 04:14:44 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 2 04:14:48 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 2 04:14:48 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 2 04:14:49 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 2 04:14:49 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 2 04:14:49 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 2 04:14:49 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 2 04:14:49 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 2 04:14:49 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 2 04:14:49 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 2 04:14:49 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:14:49 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:14:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:14:50 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 2 04:14:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:14:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:14:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:14:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-2, assigned address 2 
Aug 2 04:14:50 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 2 04:14:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:14:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:14:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:14:56 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 2 04:14:56 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 2 04:14:56 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 2 04:14:56 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 2 04:14:56 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 2 04:14:57 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 2 04:14:57 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 2 04:14:57 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 2 04:14:57 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 2 04:14:57 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 2 04:15:00 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 2 04:15:01 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 2 04:15:03 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 2 04:15:05 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 2 04:15:54 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 2 04:15:54 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 2 04:15:54 TmkServer[262]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 2 04:16:05 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 2 04:16:05 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 2 04:16:06 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 2 04:16:47 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 2 04:16:47 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:14:95:be:31:f9 
Aug 2 04:16:48 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 2 04:16:49 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:14:95:be:31:f9 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=14). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=4). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=6). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 64 (counted=50). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 262/32768 files (1.9% non-contiguous), 20503/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 262/32768 files, 20503/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 2 04:31:26 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 2 04:31:26 2007 
Aug 2 04:31:27 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 2 04:31:27 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 2 04:31:27 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 2 04:31:29 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 2 04:31:29 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 2 04:31:29 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 2 04:31:29 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 2 04:31:29 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 2 04:31:29 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 2 04:31:29 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 2 04:31:29 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 2 04:31:29 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 2 04:31:36 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 2 04:31:36 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 2 04:31:38 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 2 04:31:38 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 2 04:31:40 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 2 04:31:41 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 2 04:31:42 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 2 04:31:42 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem master: 0x30001 
Aug 2 04:31:42 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 2 04:31:42 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 2 04:31:42 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 2 04:31:47 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 2 04:31:51 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 2 04:31:51 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-2, assigned address 2 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:31:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 2 04:31:59 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 2 04:31:59 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 2 04:31:59 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 2 04:31:59 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 2 04:31:59 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 2 04:32:00 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 2 04:32:00 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 2 04:32:00 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 2 04:32:00 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 2 04:32:00 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 2 04:32:03 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 2 04:32:04 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 2 04:32:05 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 2 04:32:08 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 2 04:32:08 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 2 04:32:09 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:14:95:be:31:f9 
Aug 2 04:32:45 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 2 04:32:45 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 2 04:32:45 TmkServer[246]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 2 04:32:56 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 2 04:32:56 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 2 04:32:57 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 2 04:32:57 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 2 04:32:57 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 22 (counted=10). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 30 (counted=28). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 86 (counted=80). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 160 (counted=158). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 262/32768 files (3.1% non-contiguous), 20558/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 262/32768 files, 20558/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 3 02:38:00 (none) kernel: Time set to: Fri Aug 3 02:38:00 2007 
Aug 3 02:38:01 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 3 02:38:01 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 3 02:38:01 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 3 02:38:03 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 3 02:38:03 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 3 02:38:03 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 3 02:38:03 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 3 02:38:03 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 3 02:38:03 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 3 02:38:03 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 3 02:38:03 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 3 02:38:03 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 3 02:38:10 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 3 02:38:10 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 3 02:38:12 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 3 02:38:12 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 3 02:38:14 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 3 02:38:15 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 3 02:38:16 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 3 02:38:16 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem master: 0x30001 
Aug 3 02:38:16 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 3 02:38:16 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 3 02:38:16 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 3 02:38:21 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 3 02:38:25 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 3 02:38:25 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 3 02:38:27 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 3 02:38:27 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 3 02:38:27 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 3 02:38:27 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 3 02:38:27 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 3 02:38:27 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 3 02:38:27 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 3 02:38:33 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 3 02:38:33 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 3 02:38:34 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 3 02:38:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 3 02:38:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 3 02:38:34 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 3 02:38:34 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 3 02:38:35 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 3 02:38:35 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 3 02:38:35 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 3 02:39:13 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 3 02:39:13 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 3 02:39:13 TmkServer[232]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 3 02:39:24 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 3 02:39:24 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 3 02:39:24 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 3 02:39:25 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 3 02:39:25 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 44 (counted=38). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 118 (counted=106). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 222 (counted=210). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 260/32768 files (3.1% non-contiguous), 20601/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 260/32768 files, 20601/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 7 22:15:14 (none) kernel: Time set to: Tue Aug 7 22:15:14 2007 
Aug 7 22:15:15 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 7 22:15:15 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 7 22:15:15 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 7 22:15:17 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 7 22:15:17 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 7 22:15:17 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 7 22:15:17 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 7 22:15:17 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 7 22:15:17 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 7 22:15:17 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 7 22:15:17 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 7 22:15:17 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 7 22:15:24 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 7 22:15:24 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 7 22:15:26 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 7 22:15:26 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 7 22:15:28 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 7 22:15:29 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 7 22:15:30 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 7 22:15:30 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem master: 0x30001 
Aug 7 22:15:30 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 7 22:15:30 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 7 22:15:30 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 7 22:15:35 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 7 22:15:39 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 7 22:15:39 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 7 22:15:40 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 7 22:15:40 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 7 22:15:40 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 7 22:15:40 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 7 22:15:40 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 7 22:15:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 7 22:15:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 7 22:15:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:15:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:15:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:15:41 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 7 22:15:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:15:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:15:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:15:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-2, assigned address 2 
Aug 7 22:15:41 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 7 22:15:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:15:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:15:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:15:47 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 7 22:15:47 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 7 22:15:47 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 7 22:15:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 7 22:15:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 7 22:15:48 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 7 22:15:48 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 7 22:15:48 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 7 22:15:48 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 7 22:15:48 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 7 22:15:50 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 7 22:15:51 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 7 22:15:53 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 7 22:15:55 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 7 22:15:55 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:15:56 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:16:01 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 7 22:16:02 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:16:02 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 15 
Aug 7 22:16:02 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 7 22:16:02 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:16:04 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:16:09 (none) last message repeated 4 times
Aug 7 22:16:09 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:16:09 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 15 
Aug 7 22:16:09 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 7 22:16:09 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:16:11 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:16:16 (none) last message repeated 4 times
Aug 7 22:16:17 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:16:17 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 15 
Aug 7 22:16:17 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 7 22:16:17 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:16:19 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:16:22 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 7 22:16:24 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:16:24 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 15 
Aug 7 22:16:24 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 7 22:16:24 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:16:25 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:16:29 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 7 22:16:30 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:16:31 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:16:32 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:16:33 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 7 22:16:33 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 7 22:16:33 TmkServer[242]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 7 22:16:33 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:16:44 (none) last message repeated 7 times
Aug 7 22:16:44 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 7 22:16:44 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 7 22:16:45 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 7 22:16:45 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:16:46 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 7 22:16:46 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 7 22:16:47 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:17:18 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:18:14 (none) last message repeated 39 times
Aug 7 22:18:15 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:18:15 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:18:16 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:18:48 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:19:49 (none) last message repeated 43 times
Aug 7 22:19:58 (none) last message repeated 6 times
Aug 7 22:19:59 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:19:59 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:20:01 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:20:32 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:21:34 (none) last message repeated 43 times
Aug 7 22:21:42 (none) last message repeated 6 times
Aug 7 22:21:44 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:21:44 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:21:45 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:22:17 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:23:18 (none) last message repeated 43 times
Aug 7 22:23:27 (none) last message repeated 6 times
Aug 7 22:23:28 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:23:28 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:23:30 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:24:01 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 20 (counted=6). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 18 (counted=16). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 54 (counted=50). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 150 (counted=142). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 286 (counted=284). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 260/32768 files (3.5% non-contiguous), 20665/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 260/32768 files, 20665/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 7 22:25:45 (none) kernel: Time set to: Tue Aug 7 22:25:45 2007 
Aug 7 22:25:46 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 7 22:25:46 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 7 22:25:46 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 7 22:25:48 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 7 22:25:48 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 7 22:25:48 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 7 22:25:48 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 7 22:25:48 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 7 22:25:48 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 7 22:25:48 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 7 22:25:48 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 7 22:25:48 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 7 22:25:55 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 7 22:25:55 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 7 22:25:57 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 7 22:25:57 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 7 22:25:59 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 7 22:26:00 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 7 22:26:01 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 7 22:26:01 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem master: 0x30001 
Aug 7 22:26:01 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 7 22:26:01 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 7 22:26:01 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 7 22:26:06 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 7 22:26:10 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 7 22:26:10 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-2, assigned address 2 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:26:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 7 22:26:18 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 7 22:26:18 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 7 22:26:18 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 7 22:26:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 7 22:26:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 7 22:26:19 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 7 22:26:19 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 7 22:26:19 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 7 22:26:19 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 7 22:26:19 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 7 22:26:22 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 7 22:26:23 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 7 22:26:24 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 7 22:26:26 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 7 22:26:27 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:26:28 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:26:32 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 7 22:26:34 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:26:34 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 15 
Aug 7 22:26:34 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 7 22:26:34 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:26:35 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:26:40 (none) last message repeated 4 times
Aug 7 22:26:41 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:14:bf:71:76:9b 
Aug 7 22:26:41 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 13 
Aug 7 22:26:41 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 7 22:26:41 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:26:42 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:26:47 (none) last message repeated 4 times
Aug 7 22:26:48 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:26:48 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 15 
Aug 7 22:26:48 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 7 22:26:49 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:26:50 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 15 
Aug 7 22:26:50 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 7 22:26:50 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:26:51 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:26:56 (none) last message repeated 4 times
Aug 7 22:26:57 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:26:57 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 15 
Aug 7 22:26:57 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 7 22:26:57 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:26:58 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:27:02 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 7 22:27:03 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:14:bf:71:76:9b 
Aug 7 22:27:03 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:27:04 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 7 22:27:04 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 7 22:27:04 TmkServer[246]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 7 22:27:05 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:27:15 (none) last message repeated 7 times
Aug 7 22:27:16 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 7 22:27:16 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 7 22:27:17 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 7 22:27:17 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:27:17 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 7 22:27:17 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 7 22:27:18 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:27:50 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:28:47 (none) last message repeated 40 times
Aug 7 22:28:48 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:28:48 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:28:49 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:29:21 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:30:22 (none) last message repeated 43 times
Aug 7 22:30:31 (none) last message repeated 6 times
Aug 7 22:30:32 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:30:32 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:30:34 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:31:05 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:32:07 (none) last message repeated 43 times
Aug 7 22:32:15 (none) last message repeated 6 times
Aug 7 22:32:17 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:32:17 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:32:18 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:32:50 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:33:51 (none) last message repeated 43 times
Aug 7 22:34:00 (none) last message repeated 6 times
Aug 7 22:34:01 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:34:01 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:34:03 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:34:34 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:35:36 (none) last message repeated 43 times
Aug 7 22:35:44 (none) last message repeated 6 times
Aug 7 22:35:46 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:35:46 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:35:47 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:36:19 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:37:20 (none) last message repeated 43 times
Aug 7 22:37:29 (none) last message repeated 6 times
Aug 7 22:37:30 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:37:30 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:37:32 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:38:03 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:39:05 (none) last message repeated 43 times
Aug 7 22:39:13 (none) last message repeated 6 times
Aug 7 22:39:15 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:39:15 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:39:16 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:39:48 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:40:49 (none) last message repeated 43 times
Aug 7 22:40:58 (none) last message repeated 6 times
Aug 7 22:40:59 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:40:59 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:41:01 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:41:32 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:42:33 (none) last message repeated 42 times
Aug 7 22:42:43 (none) last message repeated 7 times
Aug 7 22:42:44 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:42:44 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:42:45 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:43:17 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:44:18 (none) last message repeated 43 times
Aug 7 22:44:27 (none) last message repeated 6 times
Aug 7 22:44:28 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:44:28 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:44:30 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:45:01 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:46:03 (none) last message repeated 43 times
Aug 7 22:46:11 (none) last message repeated 6 times
Aug 7 22:46:13 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:46:13 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:46:14 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:46:46 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:47:47 (none) last message repeated 43 times
Aug 7 22:47:56 (none) last message repeated 6 times
Aug 7 22:47:58 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:47:58 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:47:59 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:48:30 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Aug 7 22:49:31 (none) last message repeated 42 times
Aug 7 22:49:41 (none) last message repeated 7 times
Aug 7 22:49:42 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 7 22:49:42 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 7 22:49:44 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 7 22:50:15 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 34 (counted=22). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 72 (counted=60). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 198 (counted=186). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 396 (counted=384). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 260/32768 files (3.5% non-contiguous), 20744/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 260/32768 files, 20744/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 7 22:52:49 (none) kernel: Time set to: Tue Aug 7 22:52:49 2007 
Aug 7 22:52:50 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 7 22:52:50 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 7 22:52:50 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 7 22:52:52 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 7 22:52:52 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 7 22:52:52 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 7 22:52:52 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 7 22:52:52 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 7 22:52:52 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 7 22:52:52 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 7 22:52:52 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 7 22:52:52 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 7 22:52:59 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 7 22:52:59 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 7 22:53:02 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 7 22:53:02 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 7 22:53:03 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 7 22:53:04 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 7 22:53:05 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 7 22:53:05 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem master: 0x30001 
Aug 7 22:53:05 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 7 22:53:05 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 7 22:53:05 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 7 22:53:10 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 7 22:53:14 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 7 22:53:14 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 7 22:53:15 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 7 22:53:15 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 7 22:53:15 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 7 22:53:15 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 7 22:53:15 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 7 22:53:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 7 22:53:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 7 22:53:22 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 7 22:53:22 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 7 22:53:22 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 7 22:53:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 7 22:53:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 7 22:53:23 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 7 22:53:23 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 7 22:53:23 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 7 22:53:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 7 22:53:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 7 22:54:01 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 7 22:54:01 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 7 22:54:01 TmkServer[228]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 7 22:54:12 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 7 22:54:12 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 7 22:54:12 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 7 22:54:13 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 7 22:54:13 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 76 (counted=72). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 34 (counted=28). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 218 (counted=212). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 464 (counted=452). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 260/32768 files (3.5% non-contiguous), 20800/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 260/32768 files, 20800/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 7 23:22:20 (none) kernel: Time set to: Tue Aug 7 23:22:20 2007 
Aug 7 23:22:21 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 7 23:22:21 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 7 23:22:21 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 7 23:22:23 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 7 23:22:23 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 7 23:22:23 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 7 23:22:23 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 7 23:22:23 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 7 23:22:23 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 7 23:22:23 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 7 23:22:23 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 7 23:22:23 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 7 23:22:30 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 7 23:22:30 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 7 23:22:32 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 7 23:22:32 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 7 23:22:34 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 7 23:22:35 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 7 23:22:35 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 7 23:22:36 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem master: 0x30001 
Aug 7 23:22:36 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 7 23:22:36 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 7 23:22:36 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 7 23:22:41 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 7 23:22:45 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 7 23:22:45 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 7 23:22:46 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 7 23:22:46 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 7 23:22:46 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 7 23:22:46 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 7 23:22:46 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 7 23:22:46 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 7 23:22:46 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 7 23:22:53 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 7 23:22:53 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 7 23:22:53 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 7 23:22:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 7 23:22:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 7 23:22:54 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 7 23:22:54 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 7 23:22:54 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 7 23:22:54 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 7 23:22:54 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 7 23:23:33 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 7 23:23:33 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 7 23:23:33 TmkServer[229]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 7 23:23:43 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 7 23:23:43 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 7 23:23:44 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 7 23:23:44 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 7 23:23:45 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 22 (counted=8). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 88 (counted=84). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 244 (counted=238). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 271/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 20893/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 271/32768 files, 20893/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 22:29:12 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 22:29:12 2007 
Aug 8 22:29:13 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 22:29:13 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 22:29:13 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 22:29:15 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 22:29:15 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 22:29:15 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 22:29:15 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 22:29:15 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 22:29:15 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 22:29:15 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 22:29:15 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 22:29:15 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 22:29:22 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 22:29:22 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 8 22:29:25 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 22:29:25 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 22:29:26 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 22:29:27 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 22:29:28 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 22:29:28 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem master: 0x30001 
Aug 8 22:29:28 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 22:29:28 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 22:29:28 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 22:29:33 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 22:29:38 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 22:29:38 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 22:29:39 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 22:29:39 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 22:29:39 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 22:29:39 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 22:29:39 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 22:29:39 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 22:29:39 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 22:29:45 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 22:29:45 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 22:29:46 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 22:29:46 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 22:29:46 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 22:29:47 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 22:29:47 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 22:29:47 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 22:29:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 22:29:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 22:30:25 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 22:30:25 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 22:30:25 TmkServer[232]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 22:30:36 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 22:30:36 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 22:30:37 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 22:30:37 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 22:30:38 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 22:32:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:17 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 8 22:32:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 8 22:32:17 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 8 22:32:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:18 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:0d.2-1 address 2 
Aug 8 22:32:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:19 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 8 22:32:21 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 8 22:32:22 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 8 22:32:27 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:27 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:27 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 8 22:32:28 (none) kernel: usb.c: deregistering driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 8 22:32:28 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 Unloaded 
Aug 8 22:32:28 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:28 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 3 
Aug 8 22:32:28 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 8 22:32:28 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:28 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:28 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:28 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:32:29 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 8 22:32:30 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 8 22:32:32 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 8 22:32:34 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 8 22:32:34 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 22:32:35 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 8 22:32:40 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 8 22:32:41 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 22:32:41 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 15 
Aug 8 22:32:41 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 8 22:32:41 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 22:32:43 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 8 22:32:48 (none) last message repeated 5 times
Aug 8 22:32:48 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 22:32:48 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 15 
Aug 8 22:32:48 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 8 22:32:50 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 22:32:50 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 15 
Aug 8 22:32:50 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 8 22:32:50 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 22:32:51 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 8 22:32:56 (none) last message repeated 4 times
Aug 8 22:32:57 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 22:32:57 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 15 
Aug 8 22:32:57 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 8 22:32:57 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 22:32:58 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 8 22:33:04 (none) last message repeated 4 times
Aug 8 22:33:04 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 22:33:04 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 15 
Aug 8 22:33:04 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 8 22:33:06 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 22:33:06 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 22:33:07 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 8 22:33:11 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 8 22:33:13 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 22:33:13 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 22:33:14 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an infrastructure BSSID to join 
Aug 8 22:33:46 (none) last message repeated 21 times
Aug 8 22:34:48 (none) last message repeated 42 times
Aug 8 22:34:55 (none) last message repeated 5 times
Aug 8 22:34:56 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:14:bf:71:76:9b 
Aug 8 22:34:56 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 22:34:57 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an adhoc BSS to join, starting a new one 
Aug 8 22:34:57 (none) kernel: p80211req_dot11_start: A non-empty SSID must be supplied. 
Aug 8 22:34:57 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: IBSS network failed to start 
Aug 8 22:34:58 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an adhoc BSS to join, starting a new one 
Aug 8 22:34:58 (none) kernel: p80211req_dot11_start: A non-empty SSID must be supplied. 
Aug 8 22:34:58 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: IBSS network failed to start 
Aug 8 22:34:58 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 22:35:00 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 22:35:00 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 22:35:00 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 15 
Aug 8 22:35:00 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 8 22:35:00 (none) kernel: p80211req_dot11_associate: Not authenticated; can not associate. 
Aug 8 22:35:00 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: associate failed (18), aborting 
Aug 8 22:35:00 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 22:35:00 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an adhoc BSS to join, starting a new one 
Aug 8 22:35:01 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an adhoc BSS to join, starting a new one 
Aug 8 22:35:01 (none) kernel: p80211req_dot11_start: A non-empty SSID must be supplied. 
Aug 8 22:35:01 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: IBSS network failed to start 
Aug 8 22:35:01 (none) kernel: p80211req_dot11_start: A non-empty SSID must be supplied. 
Aug 8 22:35:01 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: IBSS network failed to start 
Aug 8 22:35:01 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 22:35:03 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an adhoc BSS to join, starting a new one 
Aug 8 22:35:04 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: Couldn't find an adhoc BSS to join, starting a new one 
Aug 8 22:35:04 (none) kernel: IBSS network (bssid da:c2:3b:cd:72:6a) started 
Aug 8 22:35:04 (none) kernel: IBSS network (bssid 76:43:b8:24:3d:ab) started 
Aug 8 22:52:45 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 22:52:45 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 22:52:45 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 15 
Aug 8 22:52:45 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 8 22:52:45 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 22:52:47 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 22:52:47 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 22:52:47 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 22:52:48 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 22:52:48 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 15 
Aug 8 22:52:48 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 8 22:52:48 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 22:52:49 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 22:52:49 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 22:57:50 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 22:57:50 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 22:57:50 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 22:57:50 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <269> strayed! 
Aug 8 22:57:50 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 22:57:50 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 22:57:50 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 22:57:50 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x006d9a3c 0x00c96864 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: 0x00c9671c 0x00c96ba4 0x02a28528 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a28640 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: 0x02a60e84 0x02a28528 0x02a2843c 0x02a2af84 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 22:57:51 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <269>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 2063 has zero dtime. 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 24 (counted=12). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode 6154, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 148 (counted=136). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 290 (counted=286). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 864 (counted=852). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 280/32768 files (5.0% non-contiguous), 37832/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 280/32768 files, 37832/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 22:58:46 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 22:58:46 2007 
Aug 8 22:58:47 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 22:58:47 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 22:58:47 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 22:58:49 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 22:58:49 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 22:58:49 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 22:58:49 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 22:58:49 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 22:58:49 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 22:58:49 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 22:58:49 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 22:58:49 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 22:58:56 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 22:58:56 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 8 22:58:59 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 22:58:59 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 22:59:00 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 22:59:01 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 22:59:02 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 22:59:02 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 8 22:59:02 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 22:59:02 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 22:59:02 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 22:59:07 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 22:59:11 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 22:59:11 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 22:59:13 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 22:59:13 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 22:59:13 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 22:59:13 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 22:59:13 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 22:59:13 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 22:59:13 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 22:59:13 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:59:13 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:59:13 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 8 22:59:13 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:59:13 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:59:13 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:59:13 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 8 22:59:14 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 8 22:59:14 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:59:14 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:59:14 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:59:14 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 22:59:19 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 22:59:19 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 22:59:20 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 22:59:20 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 22:59:20 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 22:59:20 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 22:59:20 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 22:59:21 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 22:59:21 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 22:59:21 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 22:59:23 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 8 22:59:24 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 8 22:59:25 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 8 22:59:27 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 8 22:59:28 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 22:59:29 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 23:00:56 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 23:00:56 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 23:00:56 TmkServer[246]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 23:01:09 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:01:09 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:01:10 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 23:01:10 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 23:01:11 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 23:01:20 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <281> strayed! 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:01:21 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <281>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 28 (counted=18). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 152 (counted=148). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 322 (counted=310). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 332 (counted=320). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 928 (counted=920). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 21280/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 21280/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 23:02:13 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 23:02:13 2007 
Aug 8 23:02:14 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 23:02:14 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 23:02:14 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 23:02:16 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 23:02:16 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 23:02:16 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 23:02:16 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 23:02:16 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 23:02:16 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 23:02:16 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 23:02:16 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 23:02:16 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 23:02:23 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 23:02:23 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug  8 23:02:26 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:02:26 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:02:27 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 23:02:28 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 23:02:29 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 23:02:29 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 8 23:02:29 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:02:29 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 23:02:29 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 23:02:34 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 23:02:39 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 23:02:39 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 23:02:40 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 23:02:40 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 23:02:40 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 23:02:40 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 23:02:40 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 23:02:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:02:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:02:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:02:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:02:41 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 8 23:02:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:02:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:02:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:02:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 8 23:02:41 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 8 23:02:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:02:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:02:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:02:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:02:46 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 23:02:46 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:02:47 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 23:02:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:02:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:02:47 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 23:02:47 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:02:48 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 23:02:48 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:02:48 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:02:50 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 8 23:02:51 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 8 23:02:52 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 8 23:02:55 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 8 23:02:55 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 23:02:56 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:14:bf:71:76:9b 
Aug 8 23:02:56 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 13 
Aug 8 23:02:56 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 8 23:02:57 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 23:04:24 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 23:04:24 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 23:04:24 TmkServer[242]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 23:04:37 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:04:37 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:04:38 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 23:04:38 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 23:04:39 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <278> strayed! 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:04:49 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <278>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 34 (counted=24). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 164 (counted=160). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 326 (counted=314). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 364 (counted=354). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 1000 (counted=988). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 21342/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 21342/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 23:05:41 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 23:05:41 2007 
Aug 8 23:05:42 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 23:05:42 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 23:05:42 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 23:05:44 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 23:05:44 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 23:05:44 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 23:05:44 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 23:05:44 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 23:05:44 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 23:05:44 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 23:05:44 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 23:05:44 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 23:05:51 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 23:05:51 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 8 23:05:54 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:05:54 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:05:56 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 23:05:57 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 23:05:57 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 23:05:57 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 8 23:05:58 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:05:58 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 23:05:58 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 23:06:02 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 23:06:07 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 23:06:07 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 23:06:08 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 23:06:08 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 23:06:08 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 23:06:08 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 23:06:08 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 23:06:08 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:06:08 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:06:08 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:06:08 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:06:09 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 8 23:06:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:06:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:06:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:06:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 8 23:06:09 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 8 23:06:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:06:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:06:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:06:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:06:14 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 23:06:14 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:06:15 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 23:06:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:06:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:06:15 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 23:06:15 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:06:16 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 23:06:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:06:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:06:18 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 8 23:06:19 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 8 23:06:20 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 8 23:06:23 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 8 23:06:23 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 23:06:24 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 23:07:51 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 23:07:51 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 23:07:51 TmkServer[245]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 23:08:05 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:08:05 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:08:05 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 23:08:06 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 23:08:07 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 23:08:16 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 23:08:16 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 23:08:16 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <283> strayed! 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:08:17 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <283>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 176 (counted=172). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 326 (counted=318). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 396 (counted=388). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 1064 (counted=1060). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 40 (counted=32). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 21407/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 21407/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 23:09:09 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 23:09:09 2007 
Aug 8 23:09:10 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 23:09:10 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 23:09:10 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 23:09:12 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 23:09:12 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 23:09:12 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 23:09:12 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 23:09:12 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 23:09:12 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 23:09:12 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 23:09:12 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 23:09:12 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 23:09:19 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 23:09:19 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 8 23:09:22 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:09:22 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:09:23 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 23:09:24 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 23:09:25 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 23:09:25 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 8 23:09:25 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:09:25 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 23:09:25 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 23:09:30 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 23:09:35 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 23:09:35 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 23:09:36 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 23:09:36 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 23:09:36 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 23:09:36 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 23:09:36 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 23:09:36 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:09:36 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:09:36 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:09:36 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:09:37 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 8 23:09:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:09:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:09:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:09:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 8 23:09:37 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 8 23:09:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:09:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:09:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:09:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:09:42 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 23:09:42 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:09:43 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 23:09:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:09:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:09:43 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 23:09:43 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:09:44 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 23:09:44 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:09:44 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:09:46 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 8 23:09:47 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 8 23:09:48 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 8 23:09:51 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 8 23:09:51 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 23:09:52 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 23:11:20 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 23:11:20 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 23:11:20 TmkServer[244]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 23:11:33 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:11:33 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:11:33 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 23:11:34 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 23:11:34 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <279> strayed! 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:11:45 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <279>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 188 (counted=182). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 334 (counted=322). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 428 (counted=422). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 1128 (counted=1126). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 48 (counted=36). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 21466/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 21466/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 23:12:38 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 23:12:38 2007 
Aug 8 23:12:39 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 23:12:39 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 23:12:39 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 23:12:41 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 23:12:41 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 23:12:41 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 23:12:41 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 23:12:41 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 23:12:41 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 23:12:41 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 23:12:41 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 23:12:41 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 23:12:48 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 23:12:48 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 8 23:12:51 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:12:51 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:12:53 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 23:12:53 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 23:12:54 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 23:12:54 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 8 23:12:54 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:12:54 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 23:12:55 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 23:12:59 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 23:13:04 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 23:13:04 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 23:13:05 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 23:13:05 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 23:13:05 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 23:13:05 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 23:13:05 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 23:13:05 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:13:05 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:13:05 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:13:05 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:13:06 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 8 23:13:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:13:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:13:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:13:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 8 23:13:06 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 8 23:13:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:13:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:13:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:13:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:13:11 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 23:13:11 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:13:12 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 23:13:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:13:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:13:13 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 23:13:13 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:13:13 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 23:13:13 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:13:13 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:13:15 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 8 23:13:16 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 8 23:13:17 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 8 23:13:20 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 8 23:13:20 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 23:13:21 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 23:14:49 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 23:14:49 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 23:14:49 TmkServer[246]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 23:15:01 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:15:01 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:15:02 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 23:15:03 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 23:15:03 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <287> strayed! 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:15:13 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <287>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 198 (counted=194). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 334 (counted=326). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 470 (counted=456). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 1208 (counted=1194). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 52 (counted=42). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 21528/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 21528/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 23:16:06 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 23:16:06 2007 
Aug 8 23:16:07 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 23:16:07 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 23:16:07 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 23:16:09 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 23:16:09 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 23:16:09 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 23:16:09 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 23:16:09 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 23:16:09 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 23:16:09 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 23:16:09 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 23:16:09 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 23:16:16 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 23:16:16 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 8 23:16:19 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:16:19 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:16:20 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 23:16:21 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 23:16:22 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 23:16:22 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 8 23:16:22 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:16:22 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 23:16:22 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 23:16:27 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 23:16:32 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 23:16:32 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 23:16:33 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 23:16:33 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 23:16:33 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 23:16:33 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 23:16:33 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 23:16:33 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:16:33 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:16:33 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:16:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:16:34 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 8 23:16:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:16:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:16:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:16:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 8 23:16:34 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 8 23:16:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:16:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:16:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:16:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 8 23:16:40 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 23:16:40 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:16:40 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 23:16:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:16:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:16:41 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 23:16:41 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:16:41 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 23:16:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:16:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:16:43 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 8 23:16:44 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 8 23:16:46 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 8 23:16:48 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 8 23:16:48 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 8 23:16:50 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 8 23:18:17 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 23:18:17 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 23:18:17 TmkServer[243]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 23:18:30 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:18:30 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:18:30 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 23:18:31 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 23:18:31 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 23:18:35 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 23:18:35 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 23:18:35 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <280> strayed! 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:18:36 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <280>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 212 (counted=206). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 342 (counted=328). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 504 (counted=490). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 1274 (counted=1262). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 52 (counted=48). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 21589/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 21589/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 23:19:48 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 23:19:48 2007 
Aug 8 23:19:49 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 23:19:49 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 23:19:49 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 23:19:51 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 23:19:51 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 23:19:51 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 23:19:51 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 23:19:51 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 23:19:51 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 23:19:51 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 23:19:51 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 23:19:51 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 23:19:58 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 23:19:58 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 8 23:20:01 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:20:01 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:20:03 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 23:20:04 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 23:20:04 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 23:20:04 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 8 23:20:05 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:20:05 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 23:20:05 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 23:20:09 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 23:20:13 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 23:20:13 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 23:20:15 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 23:20:15 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 23:20:15 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 23:20:15 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 23:20:15 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 23:20:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:20:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:20:21 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 23:20:21 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:20:22 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 23:20:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:20:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:20:22 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 23:20:22 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:20:23 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 23:20:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:20:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:21:54 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 23:21:54 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 23:21:54 TmkServer[231]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 23:22:06 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:22:06 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:22:06 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 23:22:07 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 23:22:07 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <269> strayed! 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel:  build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:22:18 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <269>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 222 (counted=218). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 344 (counted=332). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 1342 (counted=1328). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 68 (counted=54). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 271/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 21647/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 271/32768 files, 21647/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 23:23:11 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 23:23:11 2007 
Aug 8 23:23:12 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 23:23:12 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 23:23:12 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 23:23:14 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 23:23:14 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 23:23:14 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 23:23:14 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 23:23:14 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 23:23:14 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 23:23:14 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 23:23:14 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 23:23:14 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 23:23:21 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 23:23:21 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 8 23:23:24 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:23:24 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:23:25 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 23:23:26 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 23:23:27 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 23:23:27 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 8 23:23:27 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:23:27 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 23:23:27 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 23:23:32 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 23:23:37 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 23:23:37 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 23:23:38 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 23:23:38 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 23:23:38 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 23:23:38 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 23:23:38 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 23:23:38 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:23:38 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:23:44 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 23:23:44 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:23:45 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 23:23:45 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:23:45 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:23:45 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 23:23:45 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:23:46 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 23:23:46 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:23:46 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:25:17 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 23:25:17 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 23:25:17 TmkServer[234]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 23:25:30 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:25:30 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:25:30 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 23:25:31 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 23:25:32 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <272> strayed! 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:25:42 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <272>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 234 (counted=228). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 348 (counted=336). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 570 (counted=556). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 1406 (counted=1396). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 70 (counted=58). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 271/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 21707/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 271/32768 files, 21707/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 23:26:34 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 23:26:34 2007 
Aug 8 23:26:35 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 23:26:35 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 23:26:35 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 23:26:37 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 23:26:37 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 23:26:37 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 23:26:37 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 23:26:37 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 23:26:37 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 23:26:37 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 23:26:37 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 23:26:37 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 23:26:44 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 23:26:44 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 8 23:26:47 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:26:47 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:26:49 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 23:26:50 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 23:26:50 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 23:26:50 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 8 23:26:51 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:26:51 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 23:26:51 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 23:26:55 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 23:27:00 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 23:27:00 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 23:27:01 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 23:27:01 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 23:27:01 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 23:27:01 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 23:27:01 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 23:27:01 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:27:01 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:27:07 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 23:27:07 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:27:08 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 23:27:08 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:27:08 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:27:09 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 23:27:09 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:27:09 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 23:27:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:27:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:28:41 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 23:28:41 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 23:28:41 TmkServer[233]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 23:28:53 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:28:53 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:28:53 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 23:28:54 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 23:28:55 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <264> strayed! 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:29:05 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <264>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 244 (counted=240). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 352 (counted=340). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 1470 (counted=1464). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 70 (counted=64). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 271/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 21768/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 271/32768 files, 21768/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 23:29:58 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 23:29:58 2007 
Aug 8 23:29:59 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 23:29:59 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 23:29:59 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 23:30:01 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 23:30:01 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 23:30:01 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 23:30:01 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 23:30:01 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 23:30:01 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 23:30:01 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 23:30:01 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 23:30:01 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 23:30:08 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 23:30:08 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 8 23:30:11 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:30:11 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:30:12 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 23:30:13 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 23:30:14 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 23:30:14 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 8 23:30:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:30:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 23:30:14 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 23:30:19 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 23:30:24 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 23:30:24 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 23:30:25 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 23:30:25 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 23:30:25 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 23:30:25 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 23:30:25 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 23:30:25 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:30:25 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:30:31 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 23:30:31 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:30:32 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 23:30:32 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:30:32 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:30:32 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 23:30:32 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:30:33 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 23:30:33 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:30:33 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:32:04 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 23:32:04 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 23:32:04 TmkServer[234]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 23:32:16 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:32:16 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:32:17 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 23:32:17 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 23:32:18 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <273> strayed! 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:32:31 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <273>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 256 (counted=250). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 356 (counted=342). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 620 (counted=618). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 1534 (counted=1532). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 276/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 21826/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 276/32768 files, 21826/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 23:33:23 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 23:33:23 2007 
Aug 8 23:33:24 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 23:33:24 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 23:33:24 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 23:33:26 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 23:33:26 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 23:33:26 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 23:33:26 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 23:33:26 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 23:33:26 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 23:33:26 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 23:33:26 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 23:33:26 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 23:33:33 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 23:33:33 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 8 23:33:36 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:33:36 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:33:38 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 23:33:38 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 23:33:39 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 23:33:39 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 8 23:33:39 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:33:40 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 23:33:40 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 23:33:44 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 23:33:49 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 23:33:49 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 23:33:50 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 23:33:50 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 23:33:50 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 23:33:50 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 23:33:50 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 23:33:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:33:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:33:56 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 23:33:56 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:33:57 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 23:33:57 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:33:57 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:33:57 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 23:33:57 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:33:58 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 23:33:58 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:33:58 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:35:29 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 23:35:29 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 23:35:29 TmkServer[233]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 23:35:41 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:35:42 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:35:42 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 23:35:43 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 23:35:43 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <273> strayed! 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:35:54 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <273>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan  2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 270 (counted=262). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 360 (counted=346). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 650 (counted=648). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 1612 (counted=1602). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 86 (counted=76). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 276/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 21887/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 276/32768 files, 21887/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 23:36:47 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 23:36:47 2007 
Aug 8 23:36:48 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 23:36:48 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 23:36:48 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 23:36:50 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 23:36:50 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 23:36:50 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 23:36:50 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 23:36:50 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 23:36:50 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 23:36:50 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 23:36:50 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 23:36:50 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 23:36:57 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 23:36:57 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 8 23:37:00 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:37:00 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:37:01 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 23:37:02 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 23:37:03 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 23:37:03 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 8 23:37:03 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:37:03 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 23:37:03 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 23:37:08 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 23:37:13 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 23:37:13 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 23:37:14 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 23:37:14 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 23:37:14 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 23:37:14 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 23:37:14 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 23:37:14 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:37:14 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:37:21 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 23:37:21 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:37:21 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 23:37:21 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:37:21 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:37:22 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 23:37:22 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:37:22 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 23:37:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:37:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:38:54 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 23:38:54 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 23:38:54 TmkServer[234]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 23:39:06 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:39:06 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:39:07 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 23:39:07 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 23:39:08 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <272> strayed! 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:39:18 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <272>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 278 (counted=272). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 360 (counted=350). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 682 (counted=680). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 1676 (counted=1668). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 92 (counted=82). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 276/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 21946/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 276/32768 files, 21946/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 23:40:10 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 23:40:10 2007 
Aug 8 23:40:11 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 23:40:11 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 23:40:11 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 23:40:13 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 23:40:13 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 23:40:13 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 23:40:13 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 23:40:13 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 23:40:13 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 23:40:13 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 23:40:13 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 23:40:13 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 23:40:20 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 23:40:20 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 8 23:40:23 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:40:23 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:40:25 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 23:40:26 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 23:40:26 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 23:40:26 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 8 23:40:27 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:40:27 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 23:40:27 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 23:40:31 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 23:40:36 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 23:40:36 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 23:40:37 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 23:40:37 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 23:40:37 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 23:40:37 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 23:40:37 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 23:40:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:40:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:40:43 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 23:40:43 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:40:44 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 23:40:44 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:40:44 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:40:44 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 23:40:44 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:40:45 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 23:40:45 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:40:45 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:42:17 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 23:42:17 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 23:42:17 TmkServer[232]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 23:42:28 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:42:28 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:42:29 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 23:42:29 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 23:42:30 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 23:42:40 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <269> strayed! 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:42:41 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <269>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 288 (counted=284). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 366 (counted=354). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 714 (counted=710). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 1748 (counted=1734). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 98 (counted=86). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 276/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 22004/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 276/32768 files, 22004/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 23:43:34 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 23:43:34 2007 
Aug 8 23:43:35 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 23:43:35 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 23:43:35 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 23:43:37 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 23:43:37 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 23:43:37 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 23:43:37 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 23:43:37 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 23:43:37 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 23:43:37 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 23:43:37 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 23:43:37 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 23:43:44 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 23:43:44 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 8 23:43:47 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:43:47 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:43:48 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 23:43:49 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 23:43:50 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 23:43:50 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 8 23:43:50 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:43:50 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 23:43:50 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 23:43:55 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 23:44:00 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 23:44:00 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 23:44:01 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 23:44:01 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 23:44:01 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 23:44:01 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 23:44:01 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 23:44:01 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:44:01 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:44:07 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 23:44:07 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:44:08 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 23:44:08 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:44:08 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:44:08 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 23:44:08 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:44:09 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 23:44:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:44:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:45:41 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 23:45:41 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 23:45:41 TmkServer[232]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 23:45:53 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:45:53 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:45:54 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 23:45:54 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 23:45:55 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <270> strayed! 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:46:06 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <270>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 300 (counted=296). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 366 (counted=358). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 746 (counted=742). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 1814 (counted=1800). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 102 (counted=92). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 276/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 22064/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 276/32768 files, 22064/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 23:46:58 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 23:46:58 2007 
Aug 8 23:46:59 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 23:46:59 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 23:46:59 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 23:47:01 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 23:47:01 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 23:47:01 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 23:47:01 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 23:47:01 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 23:47:01 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 23:47:01 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 23:47:01 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 23:47:01 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 23:47:08 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 23:47:08 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 8 23:47:11 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:47:11 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:47:12 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 23:47:13 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 23:47:14 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 23:47:14 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 8 23:47:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:47:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 23:47:15 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 23:47:19 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 23:47:24 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 23:47:24 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 23:47:25 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 23:47:25 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 23:47:25 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 23:47:25 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 23:47:25 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 23:47:25 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:47:25 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:47:32 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 23:47:32 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:47:32 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 23:47:32 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:47:32 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:47:33 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 23:47:33 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:47:33 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 23:47:33 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:47:33 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:49:04 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 23:49:04 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 23:49:04 TmkServer[232]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 23:49:16 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:49:16 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:49:16 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 23:49:17 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 23:49:18 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <266> strayed! 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:49:28 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <266>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 312 (counted=306). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 374 (counted=360). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 778 (counted=772). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 1880 (counted=1866). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 108 (counted=98). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 276/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 22121/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 276/32768 files, 22121/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 8 23:50:20 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Aug 8 23:50:20 2007 
Aug 8 23:50:21 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 8 23:50:21 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 8 23:50:21 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 8 23:50:23 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 8 23:50:23 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 8 23:50:23 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 8 23:50:23 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 8 23:50:23 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 8 23:50:23 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 8 23:50:23 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 8 23:50:23 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 8 23:50:23 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 8 23:50:30 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 8 23:50:30 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 8 23:50:33 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:50:33 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:50:34 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 8 23:50:35 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 8 23:50:36 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 8 23:50:36 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 8 23:50:36 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:50:36 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 8 23:50:36 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 8 23:50:41 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 8 23:50:46 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 8 23:50:46 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 8 23:50:47 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 8 23:50:47 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 8 23:50:47 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 8 23:50:47 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 8 23:50:47 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 8 23:50:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:50:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:50:53 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 8 23:50:53 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:50:54 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 8 23:50:54 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:50:54 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:50:55 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 8 23:50:55 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 8 23:50:55 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 8 23:50:55 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 8 23:50:55 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 8 23:52:26 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 8 23:52:26 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 8 23:52:26 TmkServer[233]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 8 23:52:38 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 8 23:52:39 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 8 23:52:39 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 8 23:52:40 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 8 23:52:40 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <273> strayed! 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: 
Aug 8 23:52:50 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <273>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 326 (counted=318). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 376 (counted=364). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 810 (counted=802). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 1946 (counted=1932). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 114 (counted=104). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 276/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 22180/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 276/32768 files, 22180/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 00:18:22 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 00:18:22 2007 
Aug 9 00:18:23 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 00:18:23 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 00:18:23 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 00:18:25 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 00:18:25 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 00:18:25 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 00:18:25 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 00:18:25 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 00:18:25 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 00:18:25 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 00:18:25 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 00:18:25 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 00:18:32 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 00:18:32 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 00:18:35 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:18:35 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:18:36 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 00:18:37 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 00:18:38 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 00:18:38 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 00:18:38 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:18:38 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 00:18:38 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 00:18:43 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 00:18:48 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 00:18:48 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 00:18:49 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 00:18:49 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 00:18:49 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 00:18:49 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 00:18:49 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 00:18:49 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:18:49 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:18:55 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 00:18:55 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:18:56 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 00:18:56 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:18:56 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:18:56 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 00:18:56 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:18:57 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 00:18:57 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:18:57 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:20:28 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 00:20:28 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 00:20:28 TmkServer[233]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 00:20:40 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:20:40 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:20:41 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 00:20:41 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 00:20:42 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 00:20:52 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 00:20:52 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 00:20:52 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 00:20:52 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <272> strayed! 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:20:53 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <272>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 334 (counted=328). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 376 (counted=368). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 842 (counted=834). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 2012 (counted=1998). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 120 (counted=108). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 276/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 22238/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 276/32768 files, 22238/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 00:21:45 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 00:21:45 2007 
Aug 9 00:21:46 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 00:21:46 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 00:21:46 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 00:21:48 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 00:21:48 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 00:21:48 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 00:21:48 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 00:21:48 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 00:21:48 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 00:21:48 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 00:21:48 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 00:21:48 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 00:21:55 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 00:21:55 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 00:21:58 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:21:58 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:22:00 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 00:22:00 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 00:22:01 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 00:22:01 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 00:22:01 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:22:01 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 00:22:02 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 00:22:06 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 00:22:11 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 00:22:11 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 00:22:12 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 00:22:12 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 00:22:12 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 00:22:12 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 00:22:12 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 00:22:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:22:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:22:18 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 00:22:18 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:22:19 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 00:22:19 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:22:19 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:22:20 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 00:22:20 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:22:20 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 00:22:20 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:22:20 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:23:51 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 00:23:51 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 00:23:51 TmkServer[234]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 00:24:03 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:24:03 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:24:03 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 00:24:04 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 00:24:05 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <268> strayed! 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:24:15 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <268>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 344 (counted=340). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 384 (counted=372). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 874 (counted=864). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 2078 (counted=2064). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 124 (counted=114). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 276/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 22297/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 276/32768 files, 22297/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 00:25:08 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 00:25:08 2007 
Aug 9 00:25:09 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 00:25:09 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 00:25:09 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 00:25:11 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 00:25:11 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 00:25:11 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 00:25:11 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 00:25:11 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 00:25:11 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 00:25:11 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 00:25:11 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 00:25:11 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 00:25:18 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 00:25:18 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 00:25:21 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:25:21 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:25:23 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 00:25:24 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 00:25:24 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 00:25:24 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 00:25:25 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:25:25 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 00:25:25 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 00:25:29 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 00:25:33 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 00:25:33 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 00:25:35 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 00:25:35 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 00:25:35 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 00:25:35 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 00:25:35 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 00:25:35 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:25:35 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:25:41 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 00:25:41 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:25:41 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 00:25:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:25:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:25:42 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 00:25:42 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:25:43 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 00:25:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:25:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:27:15 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 00:27:15 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 00:27:15 TmkServer[232]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 00:27:27 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:27:27 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:27:27 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 00:27:28 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 00:27:28 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <270> strayed! 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel:  read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:27:39 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <270>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 356 (counted=350). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 388 (counted=376). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 906 (counted=896). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 2144 (counted=2132). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 130 (counted=120). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 276/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 22357/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 276/32768 files, 22357/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 00:28:32 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 00:28:32 2007 
Aug 9 00:28:33 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 00:28:33 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 00:28:33 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 00:28:35 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 00:28:35 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 00:28:35 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 00:28:35 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 00:28:35 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 00:28:35 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 00:28:35 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 00:28:35 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 00:28:35 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 00:28:42 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 00:28:42 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 00:28:45 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:28:45 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:28:46 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 00:28:47 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 00:28:48 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 00:28:48 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 00:28:48 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:28:48 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 00:28:48 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 00:28:53 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 00:28:58 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 00:28:58 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 00:28:59 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 00:28:59 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 00:28:59 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 00:28:59 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 00:28:59 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 00:28:59 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:28:59 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:29:05 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 00:29:05 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:29:06 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 00:29:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:29:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:29:07 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 00:29:07 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:29:07 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 00:29:07 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:29:07 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:30:38 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 00:30:38 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 00:30:38 TmkServer[232]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 00:30:50 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:30:50 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:30:50 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 00:30:51 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 00:30:51 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <265> strayed! 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:31:03 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <265>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 366 (counted=362). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 392 (counted=378). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 938 (counted=926). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 2208 (counted=2198). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 136 (counted=126). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 276/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 22415/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 276/32768 files, 22415/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 00:31:55 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 00:31:55 2007 
Aug 9 00:31:56 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 00:31:56 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 00:31:56 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 00:31:58 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 00:31:58 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 00:31:58 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 00:31:58 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 00:31:58 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 00:31:58 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 00:31:58 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 00:31:58 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 00:31:58 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 00:32:05 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 00:32:05 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 00:32:08 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:32:08 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:32:09 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 00:32:10 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 00:32:11 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 00:32:11 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 00:32:11 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:32:11 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 00:32:11 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 00:32:16 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 00:32:21 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 00:32:21 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 00:32:22 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 00:32:22 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 00:32:22 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 00:32:22 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 00:32:22 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 00:32:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:32:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:32:29 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 00:32:29 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:32:29 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 00:32:29 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:32:29 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:32:30 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 00:32:30 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:32:30 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 00:32:30 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:32:30 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:34:01 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 00:34:01 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 00:34:01 TmkServer[236]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 00:34:13 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:34:13 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:34:14 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 00:34:14 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 00:34:15 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 00:34:25 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <272> strayed! 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:34:26 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <272>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 380 (counted=374). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 388 (counted=382). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 2278 (counted=2264). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 136 (counted=130). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 276/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 22474/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 276/32768 files, 22474/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 00:35:18 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 00:35:18 2007 
Aug 9 00:35:19 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 00:35:19 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 00:35:19 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 00:35:21 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 00:35:21 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 00:35:21 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 00:35:21 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 00:35:21 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 00:35:21 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 00:35:21 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 00:35:21 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 00:35:21 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 00:35:28 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 00:35:28 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 00:35:31 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:35:31 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:35:32 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 00:35:33 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 00:35:34 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 00:35:34 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 00:35:34 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:35:34 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 00:35:34 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 00:35:39 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 00:35:44 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 00:35:44 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 00:35:45 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 00:35:45 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 00:35:45 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 00:35:45 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 00:35:45 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 00:35:45 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:35:45 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:35:52 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 00:35:52 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:35:52 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 00:35:52 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:35:52 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:35:53 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 00:35:53 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:35:53 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 00:35:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:35:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:37:25 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 00:37:25 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 00:37:25 TmkServer[234]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 00:37:37 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:37:37 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:37:37 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 00:37:38 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 00:37:39 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <276> strayed! 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:37:49 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <276>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 390 (counted=384). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 398 (counted=386). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 990 (counted=988). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 2344 (counted=2330). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 276/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 22532/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 276/32768 files, 22532/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 00:38:42 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 00:38:42 2007 
Aug 9 00:38:43 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 00:38:43 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 00:38:43 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 00:38:45 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 00:38:45 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 00:38:45 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 00:38:45 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 00:38:45 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 00:38:45 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 00:38:45 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 00:38:45 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 00:38:45 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 00:38:52 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 00:38:52 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 00:38:55 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:38:55 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:38:57 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 00:38:57 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 00:38:58 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 00:38:58 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 00:38:58 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:38:59 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 00:38:59 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 00:39:03 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 00:39:07 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 00:39:07 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 00:39:08 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 00:39:08 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 00:39:08 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 00:39:08 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 00:39:08 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 00:39:08 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:39:08 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:39:15 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 00:39:15 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:39:16 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 00:39:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:39:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:39:16 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 00:39:16 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:39:17 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 00:39:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:39:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:40:48 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 00:40:48 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 00:40:48 TmkServer[235]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 00:41:00 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:41:00 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:41:01 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 00:41:01 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 00:41:02 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <273> strayed! 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:41:12 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <273>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 400 (counted=396). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 398 (counted=390). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1020 (counted=1018). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 2410 (counted=2396). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 152 (counted=142). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 276/32768 files (3.3% non-contiguous), 22591/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 276/32768 files, 22591/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 00:42:04 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 00:42:04 2007 
Aug 9 00:42:05 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 00:42:05 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 00:42:05 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 00:42:07 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 00:42:07 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 00:42:07 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 00:42:07 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 00:42:07 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 00:42:07 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 00:42:07 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 00:42:07 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 00:42:07 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 00:42:14 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 00:42:14 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 00:42:17 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:42:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:42:19 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 00:42:19 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 00:42:20 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 00:42:20 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 00:42:21 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:42:21 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 00:42:21 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 00:42:25 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 00:42:30 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 00:42:30 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 00:42:31 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 00:42:31 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 00:42:31 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 00:42:31 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 00:42:31 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 00:42:31 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:42:31 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:42:37 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 00:42:37 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:42:38 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 00:42:38 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:42:38 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:42:38 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 00:42:38 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:42:39 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 00:42:39 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:42:39 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:43:39 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:43:39 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:43:40 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 00:43:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:43:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:43:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:43:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 00:43:40 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 00:43:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:43:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:43:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:43:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:43:41 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 00:43:42 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 00:43:44 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 00:43:46 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 00:43:46 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 00:43:48 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:14:bf:71:76:9b 
Aug 9 00:43:48 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 13 
Aug 9 00:43:48 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 9 00:43:49 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 00:44:11 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 00:44:11 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 00:44:11 TmkServer[243]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 00:44:24 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:44:24 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:44:24 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 00:44:25 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 00:44:25 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 00:44:35 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 00:44:35 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 00:44:35 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 00:44:35 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <278> strayed! 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:44:36 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <278>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 412 (counted=408). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 406 (counted=394). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1054 (counted=1052). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 2474 (counted=2464). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 158 (counted=148). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 22655/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 22655/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 00:45:29 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 00:45:29 2007 
Aug 9 00:45:30 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 00:45:30 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 00:45:30 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 00:45:32 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 00:45:32 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 00:45:32 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 00:45:32 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 00:45:32 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 00:45:32 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 00:45:32 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 00:45:32 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 00:45:32 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 00:45:39 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 00:45:39 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 00:45:42 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:45:42 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:45:44 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 00:45:45 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 00:45:45 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 00:45:45 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 00:45:46 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:45:46 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 00:45:46 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 00:45:50 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 00:45:55 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 00:45:55 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 00:45:56 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 00:45:56 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 00:45:56 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 00:45:56 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 00:45:56 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 00:45:56 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:45:56 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:45:56 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:45:56 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:45:57 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 00:45:57 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:45:57 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:45:57 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:45:57 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 00:45:57 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 00:45:57 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:45:57 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:45:57 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:45:57 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:46:02 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 00:46:02 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:46:03 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 00:46:03 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:46:03 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:46:03 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 00:46:03 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:46:04 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 00:46:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:46:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:46:06 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 00:46:07 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 00:46:09 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 00:46:11 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 00:46:11 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 00:46:12 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:14:bf:71:76:9b 
Aug 9 00:46:12 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 13 
Aug 9 00:46:12 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 9 00:46:14 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 00:47:40 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 00:47:40 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 00:47:40 TmkServer[244]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 00:47:53 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:47:53 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:47:53 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 00:47:54 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 00:47:54 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <283> strayed! 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:47:58 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <283>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 424 (counted=418). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 406 (counted=396). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1096 (counted=1090). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 2544 (counted=2532). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 164 (counted=152). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 22716/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 22716/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 00:48:50 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 00:48:50 2007 
Aug 9 00:48:51 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 00:48:51 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 00:48:51 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 00:48:53 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 00:48:53 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 00:48:53 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 00:48:53 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 00:48:53 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 00:48:53 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 00:48:53 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 00:48:53 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 00:48:53 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 00:49:00 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 00:49:00 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 00:49:03 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:49:03 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug  9 00:49:05 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 00:49:05 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 00:49:06 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 00:49:06 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 00:49:06 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:49:06 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 00:49:07 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 00:49:11 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 00:49:16 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 00:49:16 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 00:49:17 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 00:49:17 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 00:49:17 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 00:49:17 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 00:49:17 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 00:49:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:49:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:49:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:49:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:49:18 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 00:49:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:49:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:49:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:49:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 00:49:18 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 00:49:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:49:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:49:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:49:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:49:23 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 00:49:23 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:49:24 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 00:49:24 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:49:24 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:49:24 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 00:49:24 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:49:25 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 00:49:25 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:49:25 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:49:27 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 00:49:28 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 00:49:30 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 00:49:32 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 00:49:32 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 00:49:33 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 00:51:01 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 00:51:01 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 00:51:01 TmkServer[247]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 00:51:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:51:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:51:14 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 00:51:15 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 00:51:16 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <287> strayed! 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:51:25 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <287>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 434 (counted=430). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 406 (counted=400). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1128 (counted=1124). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 2612 (counted=2602). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 168 (counted=158). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 22779/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 22779/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 00:52:18 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 00:52:18 2007 
Aug 9 00:52:19 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 00:52:19 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 00:52:19 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 00:52:21 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 00:52:21 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 00:52:21 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 00:52:21 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 00:52:21 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 00:52:21 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 00:52:21 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 00:52:21 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 00:52:21 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 00:52:28 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 00:52:28 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 00:52:31 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:52:31 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:52:32 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 00:52:33 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 00:52:34 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 00:52:34 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 00:52:34 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:52:34 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 00:52:34 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 00:52:39 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 00:52:44 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 00:52:44 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 00:52:45 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 00:52:45 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 00:52:45 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 00:52:45 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 00:52:45 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 00:52:45 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:52:45 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:52:45 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:52:45 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:52:46 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 00:52:46 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:52:46 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:52:46 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:52:46 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 00:52:46 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 00:52:46 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:52:46 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:52:46 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:52:46 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:52:51 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 00:52:51 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:52:52 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 00:52:52 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:52:52 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:52:52 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 00:52:52 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:52:53 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 00:52:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:52:53 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:52:55 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 00:52:56 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 00:52:58 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 00:53:00 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 00:53:00 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 00:53:01 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 00:54:29 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 00:54:29 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 00:54:29 TmkServer[245]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 00:54:42 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:54:42 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:54:42 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 00:54:43 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 00:54:43 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <283> strayed! 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:54:54 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <283>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 446 (counted=442). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 406 (counted=404). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1172 (counted=1158). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 2682 (counted=2668). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 174 (counted=164). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 22840/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 22840/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 00:55:46 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 00:55:46 2007 
Aug 9 00:55:47 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 00:55:47 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 00:55:47 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 00:55:49 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 00:55:49 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 00:55:49 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 00:55:49 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 00:55:49 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 00:55:49 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 00:55:49 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 00:55:49 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 00:55:49 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 00:55:56 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 00:55:56 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 00:55:59 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:55:59 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:56:01 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 00:56:01 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 00:56:02 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 00:56:02 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 00:56:03 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:56:03 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 00:56:03 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 00:56:07 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 00:56:12 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 00:56:12 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 00:56:13 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 00:56:13 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 00:56:13 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 00:56:13 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 00:56:13 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 00:56:13 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:56:13 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:56:13 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:56:13 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:56:14 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 00:56:14 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:56:14 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:56:14 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:56:14 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 00:56:14 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 00:56:14 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:56:14 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:56:14 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:56:14 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:56:19 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 00:56:19 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:56:20 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 00:56:20 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:56:20 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:56:20 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 00:56:20 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:56:21 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 00:56:21 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:56:21 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:56:23 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 00:56:24 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 00:56:25 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 00:56:28 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 00:56:28 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 00:56:29 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 00:57:57 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 00:57:57 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 00:57:57 TmkServer[243]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 00:58:09 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:58:09 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:58:10 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 00:58:10 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 00:58:11 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <278> strayed! 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 00:58:22 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <278>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 460 (counted=454). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 420 (counted=408). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1206 (counted=1192). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 2748 (counted=2736). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 174 (counted=170). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 22902/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 22902/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 00:59:15 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 00:59:15 2007 
Aug 9 00:59:16 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 00:59:16 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 00:59:16 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 00:59:18 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 00:59:18 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 00:59:18 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 00:59:18 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 00:59:18 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 00:59:18 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 00:59:18 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 00:59:18 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 00:59:18 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 00:59:25 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 00:59:25 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 00:59:28 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:59:28 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 00:59:29 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 00:59:30 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 00:59:31 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 00:59:31 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 00:59:31 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 00:59:31 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 00:59:31 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 00:59:36 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 00:59:41 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 00:59:41 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 00:59:42 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 00:59:42 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 00:59:42 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 00:59:42 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 00:59:42 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 00:59:42 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:59:42 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:59:42 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:59:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:59:43 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 00:59:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:59:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:59:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:59:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 00:59:43 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 00:59:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:59:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:59:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:59:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 00:59:48 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 00:59:48 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:59:49 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 00:59:49 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:59:49 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:59:50 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 00:59:50 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 00:59:50 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 00:59:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 00:59:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 00:59:52 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 00:59:53 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 00:59:55 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 00:59:57 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 00:59:57 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 00:59:58 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 01:01:26 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 01:01:26 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 01:01:26 TmkServer[244]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 01:01:39 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:01:39 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:01:39 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 01:01:40 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 01:01:41 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <282> strayed! 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:01:51 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <282>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 470 (counted=466). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 424 (counted=412). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1240 (counted=1226). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 2816 (counted=2804). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 22963/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 22963/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 01:02:44 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 01:02:44 2007 
Aug 9 01:02:45 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 01:02:45 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 01:02:45 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 01:02:47 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 01:02:47 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 01:02:47 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 01:02:47 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 01:02:47 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 01:02:47 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 01:02:47 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 01:02:47 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 01:02:47 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 01:02:54 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 01:02:54 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 01:02:57 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:02:57 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:02:58 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 01:02:59 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 01:03:00 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 01:03:00 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 01:03:00 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:03:00 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 01:03:01 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 01:03:05 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 01:03:10 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 01:03:10 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 01:03:11 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 01:03:11 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 01:03:11 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 01:03:11 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 01:03:11 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 01:03:11 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:03:11 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:03:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:03:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:03:12 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 01:03:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:03:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:03:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:03:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 01:03:12 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 01:03:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:03:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:03:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:03:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:03:18 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 01:03:18 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:03:18 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 01:03:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:03:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:03:19 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 01:03:19 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:03:19 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 01:03:19 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:03:19 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:03:22 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:03:23 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:03:24 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 01:03:26 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 01:03:26 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 01:03:28 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 01:04:55 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 01:04:55 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 01:04:55 TmkServer[247]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 01:05:08 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:05:08 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:05:09 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 01:05:09 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 01:05:10 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <284> strayed! 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:05:20 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <284>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 482 (counted=476). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 428 (counted=414). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 2884 (counted=2872). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 190 (counted=180). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 23022/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 23022/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 01:06:13 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 01:06:13 2007 
Aug 9 01:06:14 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 01:06:14 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 01:06:14 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 01:06:16 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 01:06:16 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 01:06:16 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 01:06:16 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 01:06:16 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 01:06:16 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 01:06:16 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 01:06:16 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 01:06:16 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 01:06:23 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 01:06:23 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 01:06:26 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:06:26 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:06:27 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 01:06:28 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 01:06:29 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 01:06:29 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 01:06:29 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:06:29 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 01:06:29 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 01:06:34 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 01:06:39 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 01:06:39 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 01:06:40 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 01:06:40 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 01:06:40 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 01:06:40 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 01:06:40 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 01:06:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:06:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:06:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:06:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:06:41 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 01:06:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:06:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:06:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:06:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 01:06:41 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 01:06:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:06:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:06:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:06:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:06:46 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 01:06:46 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:06:47 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 01:06:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:06:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:06:48 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 01:06:48 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:06:48 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 01:06:48 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:06:48 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:06:50 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:06:52 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:06:53 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 01:06:54 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 01:06:55 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 01:06:57 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 01:08:24 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 01:08:24 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 01:08:24 TmkServer[246]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 01:08:37 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:08:37 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:08:38 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 01:08:38 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 01:08:39 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 01:08:48 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 01:08:48 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 01:08:48 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 01:08:48 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <286> strayed! 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:08:49 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <286>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 492 (counted=488). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 430 (counted=418). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1294 (counted=1292). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 2952 (counted=2940). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 196 (counted=186). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 23084/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 23084/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 01:09:41 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 01:09:41 2007 
Aug 9 01:09:42 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 01:09:42 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 01:09:42 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 01:09:44 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 01:09:44 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 01:09:44 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 01:09:44 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 01:09:44 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 01:09:44 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 01:09:44 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 01:09:44 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 01:09:44 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 01:09:51 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 01:09:51 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 01:09:54 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:09:54 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:09:55 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 01:09:56 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 01:09:57 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 01:09:57 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 01:09:57 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:09:57 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 01:09:57 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 01:10:02 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 01:10:07 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 01:10:07 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 01:10:08 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 01:10:08 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 01:10:08 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 01:10:08 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 01:10:08 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 01:10:08 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:10:08 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:10:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:10:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:10:09 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 01:10:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:10:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:10:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:10:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 01:10:09 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 01:10:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:10:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:10:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:10:09 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:10:15 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 01:10:15 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:10:15 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 01:10:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:10:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:10:16 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 01:10:16 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:10:16 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 01:10:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:10:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:10:18 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:10:20 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:10:21 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 01:10:23 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 01:10:23 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 01:10:25 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 01:11:53 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 01:11:53 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 01:11:52 TmkServer[247]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 01:12:05 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:12:05 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:12:06 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 01:12:07 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 01:12:07 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <287> strayed! 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:12:17 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <287>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 504 (counted=500). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 430 (counted=422). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 3020 (counted=3008). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 202 (counted=192). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 23146/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 23146/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 01:13:09 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 01:13:09 2007 
Aug 9 01:13:10 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 01:13:10 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 01:13:10 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 01:13:12 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 01:13:12 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 01:13:12 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 01:13:12 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 01:13:12 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 01:13:12 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 01:13:12 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 01:13:12 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 01:13:12 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 01:13:19 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 01:13:19 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 01:13:22 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:13:22 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:13:24 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 01:13:24 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 01:13:25 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 01:13:25 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 01:13:25 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:13:25 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 01:13:26 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 01:13:30 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 01:13:35 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 01:13:35 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 01:13:36 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 01:13:36 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 01:13:36 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 01:13:36 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 01:13:36 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 01:13:36 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:13:36 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:13:36 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:13:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:13:37 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 01:13:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:13:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:13:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:13:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 01:13:37 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 01:13:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:13:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:13:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:13:37 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:13:42 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 01:13:42 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:13:43 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 01:13:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:13:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:13:44 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 01:13:44 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:13:44 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 01:13:44 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:13:44 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:13:46 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:13:47 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:13:49 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 01:13:51 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 01:13:51 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 01:13:53 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:14:bf:71:76:9b 
Aug 9 01:13:53 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 13 
Aug 9 01:13:53 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 9 01:13:54 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 01:15:20 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 01:15:20 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 01:15:20 TmkServer[244]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 01:15:33 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:15:33 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:15:34 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 01:15:34 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 01:15:35 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <279> strayed! 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:15:45 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <279>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 516 (counted=512). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 438 (counted=426). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1374 (counted=1360). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 3088 (counted=3074). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 208 (counted=196). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 23206/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 23206/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 01:16:38 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 01:16:38 2007 
Aug 9 01:16:39 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 01:16:39 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 01:16:39 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 01:16:41 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 01:16:41 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 01:16:41 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 01:16:41 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 01:16:41 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 01:16:41 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 01:16:41 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 01:16:41 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 01:16:41 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 01:16:48 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 01:16:48 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 01:16:51 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:16:51 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:16:53 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 01:16:53 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 01:16:54 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 01:16:54 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 01:16:55 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:16:55 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 01:16:55 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 01:16:59 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 01:17:04 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 01:17:04 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 01:17:05 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 01:17:05 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 01:17:05 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 01:17:05 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 01:17:05 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 01:17:05 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:17:05 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:17:05 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:17:05 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:17:06 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 01:17:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:17:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:17:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:17:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 01:17:06 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 01:17:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:17:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:17:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:17:06 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:17:11 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 01:17:11 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:17:12 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 01:17:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:17:12 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:17:13 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 01:17:13 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:17:13 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 01:17:13 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:17:13 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:17:15 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:17:16 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:17:18 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 01:17:20 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 01:17:20 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 01:17:22 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 01:18:49 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 01:18:49 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 01:18:49 TmkServer[245]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 01:19:02 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:19:02 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:19:03 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 01:19:04 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 01:19:04 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <285> strayed! 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:19:14 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <285>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 528 (counted=524). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 442 (counted=430). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1408 (counted=1394). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 3154 (counted=3144). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 208 (counted=202). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 23269/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 23269/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 01:20:06 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 01:20:06 2007 
Aug 9 01:20:07 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 01:20:07 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 01:20:07 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 01:20:09 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 01:20:09 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 01:20:09 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 01:20:09 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 01:20:09 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 01:20:09 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 01:20:09 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 01:20:09 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 01:20:09 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 01:20:16 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 01:20:16 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 01:20:19 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:20:19 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:20:21 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 01:20:21 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 01:20:22 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 01:20:22 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 01:20:23 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:20:23 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 01:20:23 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 01:20:27 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 01:20:32 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 01:20:32 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 01:20:33 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 01:20:33 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 01:20:33 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 01:20:33 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 01:20:33 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 01:20:33 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:20:33 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:20:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:20:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:20:34 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 01:20:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:20:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:20:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:20:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 01:20:34 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 01:20:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:20:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:20:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:20:34 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:20:40 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 01:20:40 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:20:40 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 01:20:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:20:40 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:20:41 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 01:20:41 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:20:41 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 01:20:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:20:41 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:20:44 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:20:45 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:20:46 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 01:20:49 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 01:20:49 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 01:20:50 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 01:22:18 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 01:22:18 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 01:22:18 TmkServer[244]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 01:22:31 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:22:31 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:22:31 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 01:22:32 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 01:22:32 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <287> strayed! 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:22:43 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <287>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 540 (counted=534). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 446 (counted=432). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1442 (counted=1428). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 3224 (counted=3212). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 23329/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 23329/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 01:23:36 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 01:23:36 2007 
Aug 9 01:23:37 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 01:23:37 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 01:23:37 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 01:23:39 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 01:23:39 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 01:23:39 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 01:23:39 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 01:23:39 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 01:23:39 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 01:23:39 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 01:23:39 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 01:23:39 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 01:23:46 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 01:23:46 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 01:23:49 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:23:49 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:23:50 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 01:23:51 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 01:23:52 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 01:23:52 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 01:23:52 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:23:52 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 01:23:52 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 01:23:57 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 01:24:02 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 01:24:02 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:24:04 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:24:10 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 01:24:10 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:24:10 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 01:24:10 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:24:10 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:24:11 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 01:24:11 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:24:11 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 01:24:11 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:24:11 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:24:14 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:24:15 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:24:16 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 01:24:18 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 01:24:19 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 01:24:20 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 01:25:47 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 01:25:47 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 01:25:47 TmkServer[243]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 01:26:00 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:26:00 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:26:01 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 01:26:01 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 01:26:02 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <277> strayed! 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:26:12 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <277>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 448 (counted=436). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1476 (counted=1462). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 3292 (counted=3280). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 224 (counted=214). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 23393/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 23393/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 01:27:04 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 01:27:04 2007 
Aug 9 01:27:05 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 01:27:05 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 01:27:05 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 01:27:07 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 01:27:07 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 01:27:07 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 01:27:07 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 01:27:07 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 01:27:07 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 01:27:07 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 01:27:07 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 01:27:07 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 01:27:14 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 01:27:14 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 01:27:17 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:27:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:27:18 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 01:27:19 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 01:27:20 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 01:27:20 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 01:27:20 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:27:20 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 01:27:20 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 01:27:25 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 01:27:30 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 01:27:30 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 01:27:31 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 01:27:31 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 01:27:31 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 01:27:31 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 01:27:31 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 01:27:31 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:27:31 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:27:32 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:27:32 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:27:32 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 01:27:32 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:27:32 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:27:32 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:27:32 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 01:27:32 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 01:27:32 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:27:32 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:27:32 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:27:32 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:27:38 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 01:27:38 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:27:38 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 01:27:38 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:27:38 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:27:39 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 01:27:39 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:27:39 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 01:27:39 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:27:39 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:27:42 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:27:43 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:27:44 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 01:27:47 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 01:27:47 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 01:27:48 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 01:29:16 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 01:29:16 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 01:29:16 TmkServer[245]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 01:29:28 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:29:28 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:29:29 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 01:29:30 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 01:29:31 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <287> strayed! 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug  9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:29:40 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <287>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 452 (counted=440). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1510 (counted=1496). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 3360 (counted=3348). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 230 (counted=218). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 23454/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 23454/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 01:30:33 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 01:30:33 2007 
Aug 9 01:30:34 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 01:30:34 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 01:30:34 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 01:30:36 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 01:30:36 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 01:30:36 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 01:30:36 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 01:30:36 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 01:30:36 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 01:30:36 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 01:30:36 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 01:30:36 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 01:30:43 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 01:30:43 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 01:30:46 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:30:46 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:30:48 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 01:30:48 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 01:30:49 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 01:30:49 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 01:30:49 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:30:49 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 01:30:50 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 01:30:54 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 01:30:59 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 01:30:59 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 01:31:00 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 01:31:00 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 01:31:00 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 01:31:00 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 01:31:00 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 01:31:00 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:31:00 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:31:00 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:31:00 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:31:01 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 01:31:01 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:31:01 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:31:01 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:31:01 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 01:31:01 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 01:31:01 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:31:01 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:31:01 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:31:01 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:31:06 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 01:31:06 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:31:07 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 01:31:07 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:31:07 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:31:08 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 01:31:08 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:31:08 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 01:31:08 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:31:08 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:31:10 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:31:11 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:31:13 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 01:31:15 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 01:31:15 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 01:31:16 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 01:32:44 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 01:32:44 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 01:32:44 TmkServer[248]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 01:32:57 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:32:57 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:32:57 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 01:32:58 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 01:32:59 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <282> strayed! 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:33:02 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <282>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 578 (counted=574). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 456 (counted=444). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1544 (counted=1530). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 3424 (counted=3414). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 230 (counted=224). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 23515/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 23515/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 01:33:55 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 01:33:55 2007 
Aug 9 01:33:56 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 01:33:56 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 01:33:56 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 01:33:58 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 01:33:58 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 01:33:58 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 01:33:58 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 01:33:58 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 01:33:58 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 01:33:58 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 01:33:58 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 01:33:58 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 01:34:05 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 01:34:05 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 01:34:08 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:34:08 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:34:10 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 01:34:10 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 01:34:11 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 01:34:11 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 01:34:11 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:34:11 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 01:34:12 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 01:34:16 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 01:34:21 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 01:34:21 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 01:34:22 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 01:34:22 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 01:34:22 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 01:34:22 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 01:34:22 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 01:34:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:34:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:34:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:34:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:34:23 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 01:34:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:34:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:34:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:34:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 01:34:23 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 01:34:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:34:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:34:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:34:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:34:28 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 01:34:28 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:34:29 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 01:34:29 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:34:29 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:34:29 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 01:34:29 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:34:30 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 01:34:30 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:34:30 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:34:32 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:34:33 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:34:35 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 01:34:37 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 01:34:37 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 01:34:38 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:14:bf:71:76:9b 
Aug 9 01:34:38 (none) kernel: Authentication failed, reason 13 
Aug 9 01:34:38 (none) kernel: autojoin_callback: authenticate failed (6), aborting 
Aug 9 01:34:40 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 01:36:06 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 01:36:06 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 01:36:06 TmkServer[246]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 01:36:18 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:36:19 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:36:19 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 01:36:20 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 01:36:20 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <287> strayed! 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:36:30 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <287>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 590 (counted=586). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 460 (counted=446). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1578 (counted=1564). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 3494 (counted=3482). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 23576/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 23576/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 01:37:23 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 01:37:23 2007 
Aug 9 01:37:24 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 01:37:24 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 01:37:24 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 01:37:26 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 01:37:26 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 01:37:26 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 01:37:26 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 01:37:26 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 01:37:26 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 01:37:26 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 01:37:26 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 01:37:26 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 01:37:33 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 01:37:33 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 01:37:36 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:37:36 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:37:37 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 01:37:38 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 01:37:39 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 01:37:39 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 01:37:39 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:37:39 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 01:37:39 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 01:37:44 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 01:37:49 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 01:37:49 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 01:37:50 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 01:37:50 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 01:37:50 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 01:37:50 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 01:37:50 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 01:37:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:37:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:37:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:37:50 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:37:51 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 01:37:51 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:37:51 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:37:51 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:37:51 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 01:37:51 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 01:37:51 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:37:51 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:37:51 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:37:51 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:37:56 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 01:37:56 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:37:57 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 01:37:57 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:37:57 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:37:57 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 01:37:57 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:37:58 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 01:37:58 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:37:58 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:38:00 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:38:01 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:38:02 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 01:38:05 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 01:38:05 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 01:38:06 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 01:39:34 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 01:39:34 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 01:39:34 TmkServer[246]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 01:39:47 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:39:47 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:39:47 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 01:39:48 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 01:39:48 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <281> strayed! 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:39:59 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <281>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 602 (counted=596). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 460 (counted=450). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1612 (counted=1600). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 3562 (counted=3550). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 246 (counted=236). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 23638/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 23638/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 01:40:52 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 01:40:52 2007 
Aug 9 01:40:53 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 01:40:53 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 01:40:53 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 01:40:55 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 01:40:55 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 01:40:55 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 01:40:55 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 01:40:55 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 01:40:55 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 01:40:55 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 01:40:55 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 01:40:55 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 01:41:02 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 01:41:02 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 01:41:05 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:41:05 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:41:07 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 01:41:07 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 01:41:08 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 01:41:08 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 01:41:09 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:41:09 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 01:41:09 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 01:41:13 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 01:41:18 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 01:41:18 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 01:41:19 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 01:41:19 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 01:41:19 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 01:41:19 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 01:41:19 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 01:41:19 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:41:19 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:41:19 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:41:19 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:41:20 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 01:41:20 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:41:20 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:41:20 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:41:20 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 01:41:20 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 01:41:20 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:41:20 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:41:20 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:41:20 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:41:25 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 01:41:25 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:41:26 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 01:41:26 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:41:26 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:41:26 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 01:41:26 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:41:27 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 01:41:27 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:41:27 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:41:29 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:41:30 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:41:31 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 01:41:34 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 01:41:34 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 01:41:35 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 01:43:03 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 01:43:03 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 01:43:03 TmkServer[242]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 01:43:16 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:43:16 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:43:17 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 01:43:18 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 01:43:18 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <284> strayed! 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:43:28 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <284>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 612 (counted=608). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 460 (counted=454). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1644 (counted=1634). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 3630 (counted=3618). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 252 (counted=242). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 23700/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 23700/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 01:44:20 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 01:44:20 2007 
Aug 9 01:44:21 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 01:44:21 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 01:44:21 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 01:44:23 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 01:44:23 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 01:44:23 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 01:44:23 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 01:44:23 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 01:44:23 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 01:44:23 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 01:44:23 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 01:44:23 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 01:44:30 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 01:44:30 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 01:44:33 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:44:33 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:44:35 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 01:44:35 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 01:44:36 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 01:44:36 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 01:44:36 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:44:36 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 01:44:37 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 01:44:41 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 01:44:45 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 01:44:45 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:44:47 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:44:53 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 01:44:53 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:44:54 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 01:44:54 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:44:54 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:44:54 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 01:44:54 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:44:55 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 01:44:55 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:44:55 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:44:57 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:44:58 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:45:00 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 01:45:02 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 01:45:02 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 01:45:03 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 01:46:31 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 01:46:31 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 01:46:31 TmkServer[242]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 01:46:43 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:46:43 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:46:44 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 01:46:45 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 01:46:45 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <278> strayed! 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: tcd 1 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: hpk Series2 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER] 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: 
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <278>: assertion failure 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Tue Feb 14 20:55:02 PST 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 8192 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(0): 8192 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 console=2,115200 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81900000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 524288 bytes @ address 0x81a00000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 5767168 bytes @ address 0x81a80000 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 7340032 bytes total reserved at 0x81900000. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Memory: 23684k/32768k available (1224k kernel code, 9084k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 2F040L0, ATA DISK drive 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4998/255/63 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Kernel Panic Logger registered 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (256 buckets, 2048 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading tivoconfig.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: platform 'gryphon' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo' 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading fpga.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading i2c_Series2.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch.o 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 624 (counted=620). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 470 (counted=458). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 1676 (counted=1668). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 3694 (counted=3688). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 6153, i_blocks wrong 258 (counted=246). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Inode 16387, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 278/32768 files (3.2% non-contiguous), 23762/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 278/32768 files, 23762/131072 blocks 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading tvinput.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Assume SAA7114 video decoder. CodeID = 4 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/input loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading kfirR0m.o 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: KFir ucode version 3.18 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading brcmdrv-rb.o 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: ******** versionInfo->major is 1 ******** 
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Splash the screen 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 2 00:00:17 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading DSS processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Look for debug board 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Not loading ATSC processor for this platform 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading irblast.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading fan.o 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Loading therm.o 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:20 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Aug 9 01:47:48 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Aug 9 01:47:48 2007 
Aug 9 01:47:49 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Aug 9 01:47:49 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Aug 9 01:47:49 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Aug 9 01:47:51 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Aug 9 01:47:58 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Aug 9 01:47:58 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Aug 9 01:48:01 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:48:01 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:48:02 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Aug 9 01:48:03 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Aug 9 01:48:04 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name 
Aug 9 01:48:04 (none) kernel: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 8.3-01-2-140: 0x30001 
Aug 9 01:48:04 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:48:04 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Aug 9 01:48:04 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Aug 9 01:48:09 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Aug 9 01:48:14 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Aug 9 01:48:14 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:15 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4240) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s 
Aug 9 01:48:21 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Aug 9 01:48:21 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:48:22 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Aug 9 01:48:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:48:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:48:22 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Aug 9 01:48:22 (none) kernel: /build/sandbox-b-7-2-0-mr-release-mips-other/b-7-2-0-mr/os/linux-2.4/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Aug 9 01:48:23 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Aug 9 01:48:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Aug 9 01:48:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Aug 9 01:48:25 (none) kernel: p80211.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:48:26 (none) kernel: p80211autojoin.o: 13.1.0-tivo20050715 (Fri Jul 15 13:34:34 PDT 2005) Loaded 
Aug 9 01:48:27 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver isl38sm_usb 
Aug 9 01:48:30 (none) kernel: eth0: Found isl38sm MAC 00:14:6c:6f:1d:02 F/W 2.13.1.0 
Aug 9 01:48:30 (none) kernel: Received Autojoin/roam, reason 5 
Aug 9 01:48:31 (none) kernel: joined bssid 00:16:b6:6c:72:03 
Aug 9 01:49:59 (none) kernel: Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout: 
Aug 9 01:49:59 (none) kernel: TmkLogger: <133>Aug 9 01:49:59 TmkServer[245]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp 
Aug 9 01:50:12 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Aug 9 01:50:12 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Aug 9 01:50:12 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ... 
Aug 9 01:50:13 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ... 
Aug 9 01:50:13 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

According to the timing in your log files it seems like something inside the rc.sysinit.author related to networking is killing it. These entries are the problem


```
Aug 9 01:46:44 (none) kernel: Turning off firewall ...
Aug 9 01:46:45 (none) kernel: Enabling telnet daemon ...
Aug 9 01:46:45 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure:
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 ()
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <278> strayed!
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel:
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: tcd 1
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: hpk Series2
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: build b-7-2-0-mr @204439 2005.07.27-2037 release-mips [SET_7_2_0_OTHER]
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: pack 7.2.0-oth.S9-01-2
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x2abf4000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac38000 /lib/libdl.so.2
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: read 0x2ac7c000 /lib/libcdaudio.so
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: 0x02a7e75c 0x02a8283c 0x02a24480 0x02a5009c 0x006294bc 0x0074fe28 0x00c95088
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: 0x02a6b320 0x004421c8 0x00ef5758 0x02a6b320 0x02a30230 0x02a6f9c4 0x02a28528
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: 0x02a2843c 0x02a29ccc 0x02a28888 0x02a2af20 0x02a3c958 0x02a3c840 0x02a3c6f0
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: 0x02a3bd04
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel:
Aug 9 01:46:55 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvHttpActivity <278>: assertion failure
```
Are all your hacks loaded in the rc.sysinit.author file or is there also stuff launching at the end of the rc.sysinit ? I almost suggested renaming the author file but this might disable telnet access. Can you grab a copy of those two files?


----------

